# orange/chili pepper fo?



## honor435 (Jul 19, 2009)

I saw a lady selling this soap, smells good, anyone use it? millcreek sells it.


----------



## agriffin (Jul 26, 2009)

I have some I was going to soap with this weekend.  Haven't tried it yet.  I bought it from a local vendor and he said to use more than you would normally use.  So I'm going to try 4 oz for a 3 lbs batch.  We'll see!  I'll let you know...but I absolutely love the smell.  And living in Texas, anything with chili pepper is sure to be a hit.


----------



## honor435 (Jul 26, 2009)

oj cool let me know how it is, i get my order this week.


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 26, 2009)

I got some from oregan trails last year. It sold well in B&B , esp deodorants. It sounds aweful but smells great, it's orange w/ a kick & anice variation from the standard orange cinamon spice.


----------



## wookie130 (Jul 26, 2009)

I absolutely LOVE this scent...I pour it in candles.  And yes, it is Millcreek's version that ROCKS!!!  I don't know if it's safe to use in soap, but if you find that it is soap-safe, I would not hesitate to give it a try!


----------



## agriffin (Jul 29, 2009)

*Just tried it!*

I just soaped with my sweet orange and chili pepper FO and love it!  I did a basic Lard, CO & OO recipe and it acted perfectly.  No speeding up trace.  I colored it with some red and orange oxides.  I'll post pics when I cut it tomorrow!!  This is my new favorite scent!!


----------



## honor435 (Jul 29, 2009)

i just soaped with it, smells nice, more orang than pepper? i used co, oo, po, castor, shea and cocoa, hope it is nice, trying to get more creamy.


----------



## agriffin (Jul 29, 2009)

Yes, I agree- more orange then pepper.  But definately different than just plain sweet orange oil to me.


----------



## LJA (Aug 7, 2009)

I wanna try this combo....sounds funky but awesome at the same time.


----------



## honor435 (Aug 7, 2009)

love it, still curing, but very nice.


----------



## agriffin (Aug 9, 2009)

Yep, smells great.


----------



## adirondack (Aug 10, 2009)

I have used this oil and love it!
I also bought it from Mill Creek but make sure to make a large order as shipping is kinda high last time I bought


----------



## honor435 (Aug 18, 2009)

love it!!! I made some with cocoa and shea butter, it turned out peach colored and i love the smell! I would buy again, cant say as much about the other fos from millcreek, kinda weak? I DO like the "honey butter" used in scrub and lotion, nice smell.


----------



## honor435 (Aug 26, 2009)

ok, its called "sweet orange chili pepper", it IS awesome. I will be buying this again.


----------

